# Maxloggedin error fixed!



## Joe Blow (23 October 2009)

My apologies everyone for the problems posting for the last 8 hours or so.

The problem has now been rectified.

Please resume posting!


----------



## milothedog (23 October 2009)

Thanks Joe


----------



## seasprite (23 October 2009)

just out of interest Joe , which scripts attached to your website are safe , I am using Noscript in firefox 

obviously aussiestockforum.com is safe , how about the following

google-analytics.com
imrworldwide.com
doubleclick.com
quantserve.com
2mdn.net

and especially this s2d6.com


----------



## Joe Blow (23 October 2009)

seasprite said:


> just out of interest Joe , which scripts attached to your website are safe , I am using Noscript in firefox
> 
> obviously aussiestockforum.com is safe , how about the following
> 
> ...




Hi Seasprite,

All those scripts are safe.

imrworldwide.com
doubleclick.com
2mdn.net
s2d6.com

Are related to the serving of advertisments on ASF.

google-analytics.com
quantserve.com

Track visitors to ASF so I can figure out how many visitors and page impressions (and other related statistics) ASF gets each day.


----------



## seasprite (23 October 2009)

marvelous , thanks


----------

